# ExoTech Hard Shell Disturbance Control System



## ninety_four_c (Feb 1, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone here has been fortunate enough to wear the hatch ExoTech Hard Shell Disturbance Control System? And if so what are you thoughts about the gear?


----------

